# Anyone been accused of this its BS!



## Edward209 (Nov 2, 2015)

We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.

We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.

Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah sounds like some BS to me. Was this driving for Uber or Lyft?

Makes no sense why they would report someone for accepting a cash tip. Wonder if they sent in a praise for you and said something like _"We liked the driver and our ride so much we even gave them a cash tip!"_

Gonna give us any info on the drive or pax?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


This (or something similar) is what the driver should say was the reason the Pax gave the driver a cash tip:

The passenger gave me a tip because they felt sorry that I work for a greedy, self centered, egotistical prick named Travis whose company exploits its service providers to the extent that they can barely afford the "luxuries" in life such as food, clothing, and shelter.

I tried to tell the passenger, that they need not tip me BUT they said they felt sorry for my situation and those LESS fortunate than themselves and that they had a moral obligation to to help out in any way they possibly could.

I dropped the Pax off to start his shift as a NEW cashier at McDonalds.

I think that was basically it.

Andy


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

I received one of these notices too and I responded telling them that it was absurd and the rider was lying! I wonder if there is a scam going around where people know that if they make such a claim Uber will give them a credit or something stupid like this. Knowing Uber is more concerned with pleasing a rider than driver I would not be surprised that shady people will resort to these lies!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

They know everyone gets tips once in a while...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have never received cash from a Uber rider.
I have never received cash from a Uber rider.
.......


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

nothing wrong with receiving a tip if the pax insists, which they do sometimes. This statement is about soliciting cash/credit card payment which I would never do. Ive actually had noob riders take out their wallet trying to pay me that didnt know its deducted from their CC and I told them that this is not how its done and I do not take money for the ride.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Tell them went over my receipt logs and you need a name and trip to check your books.... That should keep them busy for awhile


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

I just got my first tip last week. Uber is not taking my $1 away from me, as I have framed it.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


I wouldn't reply to the email. Or report the email as spam. Or tell them they must have you confused with a taxi driver. Either way you "never" (wink) received cash on a trip, it all goes through the app when you are giving rides.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

They aren't talking about a cash tip, they are talking about receiving cash for the entire fare...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

PatriciaQ said:


> I just got my first tip last week. Uber is not taking my $1 away from me, as I have framed it.


Hang it in the car so pax will ask the meaning - then you can hit them with "oh a nice customer gave me a tip for my great service" and like all businesses you framed it.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Riders will claim they gave you cash in oder to get the fare adjusted. Even if rider implys it was a tip, they'll still try for the adjustment.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Pax lie. Every word coming out of a pax mouth is a lie. That's all. They know how to game the Uber system for discounts, free rides, and credits.


----------



## ChristianPerea (Sep 2, 2015)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


Forward that communication to Shannon Liss-Riordan....sounds awfully a lot like something a company would instruct an employee to do...as opposed to an IC...

EDIT: make sure to CC Uber in the email 

Also, short-term just say they offered you cash and you refused because it would make you a bandit cab and you follow the law. That covers you, makes you look like you know what you are doing and provides a reason the passenger would lie to Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> They are talking about a cash tip, they are talking about receiving cash for the entire fare...


I had the same question.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Passengers can't do it repeatedly. They would notice and deactivate their accounts.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Dear Uber Customer Support:

As always I would like to thank you for taking time to contact me. Regarding your question, the passanger gave me a big cash tip after I told them that I used to work for Lyft and I was happy working for Lyft but Uber started making fake ride requests and because of that I was loosing money everyday wasting gas and putting wear and tear on my car just get to the location of the passenger to find out that the ride was cancelled. The passanger felt really sorry for me and gave me a really big tip, of course I explained tips were not required but the passanger kept on insisting and eventually told me to just check the back seat after the trip was over. The passanger got yelled by his significant one for giving me so much money so I am guessing the significant one made the complaint. After they left I did find a lot of money on my back seat. 

I hope this explains the issue. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance and as always, thank you for your support!

Sign your name


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

To avoid any cash tip related messages from customer service, from now on, I'll just accept Starbucks gift cards as tips.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I wonder if uber hires/uses people to see if drivers will accept tips without first telling them they don't have to tip


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I wonder if uber hires/uses people to see if drivers will accept tips without first telling them they don't have to tip


Hmmm...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My response: 

I keep records of all of my Trips. If you would like for me to investigate the one you are inquiring about, please provide me with a Trip ID#. Otherwise, I will not be able to answer your inquiry about any specific trip but only about my driving service in general.

I follow all local, state, and federal regulations. I do not accept cash for fares. The only cash I have ever received is for a Tip.

I have forwarded your inquiry to the appropriate Uber Driver's Message Board. We are continuously trying to improve and value your suggestions.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to ask.

Thank you,
Warren G


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Well first of all its none of their bloody damn business if a pax gives you money. If a pax wants to give you money to take them somewhere, log off the Uber app, take the money and take them where they want to go. Uber can not say shit if you are not running the app when you do this.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> Well first of all its none of their bloody damn business if a pax gives you money. If a pax wants to give you money to take them somewhere, log off the Uber app, take the money and take them where they want to go. Uber can not say shit if you are not running the app when you do this.


To be on the safe side of things, log off AND close the uber app, also ask rider to close his app.

Even logged off uber can track both of your movements and they will connect the dots

Disclaimer: This comment is posted here for entertainment purposes only and should not be regarded in any way, shape or form as an encouragement to engage in any anti-Uber business practices while driving under the Uber partner agreement


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


They want their 25%


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had riders pull this on me too. They lie simply to get their fare refunded. The hoot of it is, they lived in a freaking million dollar home. They were 25 year old losers living with their rich parents who took a long ride on a surge. I picked them up from a private club for rich people. The fare was $45 so and they emailed Uber claiming to have paid me $35 cash to cover the cost of the trip. It was an outrageous total lie.


----------



## terrible (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't always get tips, but when I do i usually buy a Lotto ticket with it. Good way to Launder dirty money Uber doenst want us to accept for no apparent reason.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Uberamstel said:


> They want their 25%


Most likely response right here.


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 9, 2016)

billybengal said:


> Dear Uber Customer Support:
> 
> As always I would like to thank you for taking time to contact me. Regarding your question, the passanger gave me a big cash tip after I told them that I used to work for Lyft and I was happy working for Lyft but Uber started making fake ride requests and because of that I was loosing money everyday wasting gas and putting wear and tear on my car just get to the location of the passenger to find out that the ride was cancelled. The passanger felt really sorry for me and gave me a really big tip, of course I explained tips were not required but the passanger kept on insisting and eventually told me to just check the back seat after the trip was over. The passanger got yelled by his significant one for giving me so much money so I am guessing the significant one made the complaint. After they left I did find a lot of money on my back seat.
> 
> ...


Beautiful... I'm going copy and paste that one. Love It! ( it's Passenger not Passanger)


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

billybengal said:


> Dear Uber Customer Support:
> 
> As always I would like to thank you for taking time to contact me. Regarding your question, the passanger gave me a big cash tip after I told them that I used to work for Lyft and I was happy working for Lyft but Uber started making fake ride requests and because of that I was loosing money everyday wasting gas and putting wear and tear on my car just get to the location of the passenger to find out that the ride was cancelled. The passanger felt really sorry for me and gave me a really big tip, of course I explained tips were not required but the passanger kept on insisting and eventually told me to just check the back seat after the trip was over. The passanger got yelled by his significant one for giving me so much money so I am guessing the significant one made the complaint. After they left I did find a lot of money on my back seat.
> 
> ...


is this real?! this would explain so many freaking pings that I get to, no one standing outside, wait for 3-4 minutes. Start to text rider and then get a notice the rider cancelled. After I've driven 10 miles to get there. That was just the one last night but I've really noticed this happening quite a bit.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ND379 said:


> is this real?! this would explain so many freaking pings that I get to, no one standing outside, wait for 3-4 minutes. Start to text rider and then get a notice the rider cancelled. After I've driven 10 miles to get there. That was just the one last night but I've really noticed this happening quite a bit.


That was real ... (http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/11/technology/uber-fake-ride-requests-lyft/) ... I don't think it's still being done (officially)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ND379 said:


> is this real?! this would explain so many freaking pings that I get to, no one standing outside, wait for 3-4 minutes. Start to text rider and then get a notice the rider cancelled. After I've driven 10 miles to get there. That was just the one last night but I've really noticed this happening quite a bit.


Did you get your account squared away?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> is this real?! this would explain so many freaking pings that I get to, no one standing outside, wait for 3-4 minutes. Start to text rider and then get a notice the rider cancelled. After I've driven 10 miles to get there. That was just the one last night but I've really noticed this happening quite a bit.


During PT%, guarantees, crack of dawn airport rush times, or last few "peak hours" (of the powerdrivery kind) of a week???

That's not Uber... That's Ant Telekinesis : using TheForce to pull blocking ants off a desirable staging area

Typical catalyst: wife/mom's phone, or drunk pax's (former) phone for especially daring dark hats

pOST sCRIPTUM : I have NOT used this to my advantage, only ever witnessed unknown persons trying to cheat that way


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> I wonder if uber hires/uses people to see if drivers will accept tips without first telling them they don't have to tip


Uber has already told the passenger they don't have to tip. I don't have to repeat it.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Last time I got this its because the PAX said he was tipping me than called uber and said he paid me for the fare with cash. Uber took my side I was surprised. Don't stop taking tips because of this. They almost got me to replay that I would have just cancelled him and logged off if i were taking cash for a fare........


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


I had one asshole do it to me on a pool request. I told them, he requested the service and I drove the miles. Problem solved.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

OlDirtySapper said:


> Last time I got this its because the PAX said he was tipping me than called uber and said he paid me for the fare with cash. Uber took my side I was surprised. Don't stop taking tips because of this. They almost got me to replay that I would have just cancelled him and logged off if i were taking cash for a fare........


I had that exact same scam pulled on with a pick up from a private country club to an estate probably worth a million dollars (Ohio dollars, not California). 24 year old kids of rich people who were nasty, spoiled brats. AND they claimed they paid me more than the tip actually was.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had that exact same scam pulled on with a pick up from a private country club to an estate probably worth a million dollars (Ohio dollars, not California). 24 year old kids of rich people who were nasty, spoiled brats. AND they claimed they paid me more than the tip actually was.


Oh yeah this asshole was talking about how he was leaving his second Harley at that strip club and his frist was at some strip club in Ohio 300 miles away. Took him to at least a $500k house.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is getting to be known as one of the 2 ways that riders can rip us off.
I've heard of this happening from Former Uber Drivers. 

They don't even have to give you cash, all they have to do is SAY they gave you cash and if the CSR beleives them, they get the ride for free and you get cheated out of it.

The other method is for the passenger to cancel the trip after they get into your car. This one is infinitely worse because they can simply say you have the wrong passenger, and if ANYTHING happens on this trip... James rivers insurance doesn't cover ANYTHING at all, because you arn't on a trip.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is getting to be known as one of the 2 ways that riders can rip us off.
> I've heard of this happening from Former Uber Drivers.
> 
> They don't even have to give you cash, all they have to do is SAY they gave you cash and if the CSR beleives them, they get the ride for free and you get cheated out of it.
> ...


and that's why you immediately pull over and kick them out. Do not let them re-ping you. Too bad if the neighborhood sucks.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If they cancel while in the car, can't you tell the cancellation happened pretty easily??


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Choochie said:


> Hang it in the car so pax will ask the meaning - then you can hit them with "oh a nice customer gave me a tip for my great service" and like all businesses you framed it.


This! In spades!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Dierwolf said:


> Well first of all its none of their bloody damn business if a pax gives you money. If a pax wants to give you money to take them somewhere, log off the Uber app, take the money and take them where they want to go. Uber can not say shit if you are not running the app when you do this.


Actually, they can. It's both in the TOS and local regulations. Not to mention you have contracted to pay them a percentage of all fares.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

terrible said:


> I don't always get tips, but when I do i usually buy a Lotto ticket with it. Good way to Launder dirty money Uber doenst want us to accept for no apparent reason.


Throwing it away is a good way to launder money?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Rat said:


> Throwing it away is a good way to launder money?


Reminds me of the coke head "investing" his money, but snorting/smoking it all up.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Forget the tip. Give me 5 stars


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Edward209 said:


> We recently received a notice from a rider that you accepted cash on a recent trip.
> 
> We're reaching out to see if you can provide us any information or details about what happened so we can take the appropriate actions.
> 
> Thank you for your immediate attention to this matter.


Just thank them for reaching out but unfortunately due to customer privacy considerations you are unable to discuss details of any individual trips with them at this time, but if they have any other questions they should feel to reach out again. Uber on!


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

I have received tips as large as $20.00, for a 20 mile trip. Riders are not stupid, they know what a TIP is. Those that tip, are accustomed to tip. (when services are rendered to me should a tip be in order, I double the tax, 8% and move on.), although in Alabama, we only tax items, not labor (then I go by the charges). I never tell a customer that a tip is not required, unless they ask, at which time I tell the PAX the answer is, no mam/sir, not required . I graciously tell the PAX when they hand me the money, that I really appreciate it, and thank you very much....end of story.

Working in the service area, you become a better tipper!


----------

